

You have ruined HTML - d2p
http://blog.dantup.com/2014/08/you-have-ruined-html/

======
ewzimm
All of this comes down to using the wrong tools for how you are programming.
If your editor doesn't support the syntax and your debugger doesn't support
the framework, you need to use different tools.

~~~
d2p
Not really; I was highlighting that every editor is not going to add support
for every new javascript framework's proprietary implementations. There are
tons of tools out there for JavaScript that you can run on any plain
JavaScript, and almost none for all these syntaxes.

I don't just mean code-completion and debugging, but things like
validators/linters and other static analysis tools; code coverage, formatting,
refactoring.

It's not a good use of time for every IDE to try and implement every one of
these for every crazy JS framework.

If we stick to using languages as they're intended (and defined), we'd have
full coverage for these tools.

~~~
ewzimm
I'm not really disagreeing with you, just saying that full coverage isn't
important to some people. I feel like the available analysis tools for Angular
are pretty good. There are definitely some gaps, so maybe I'll change my mind
later, but the advantages of its data binding are greater than the advantage
of being able to use more analysis tools for my purposes.

------
notjustanymike
I'm not really a fan of react embedding markup in javascript either

~~~
d2p
I mentioned this in my post; you don't have to use JSX (I'd advise against
JSX), but building html-representing classes in JS seems a _far_ better idea
to me.

------
mmgutz
So make another framework that fixes HTML?

------
njstc4all
Well. That was decidedly whiny.

~~~
d2p
All of my blog posts are. That's what a blog is for? :)

